# Amplificador para micrófono parabólico



## asterión (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola a todos, ando tratando de hacerme un amplificador lo suficientemente potente para poder aplicarlo a un micrófono que usaría en una parabólica (como los que se usan para escuchar pájaros y grabarlos). Encontré este diagrama, y quiero saber si conocen un diagrama mejor o incluso, si saben si funcionaria con la potencia que yo requiero antes de ir a comprar las partes.



Gracias por su respuesta.

La web de donde tome el circuito:
http://solorb.com/elect/misc/bige/


----------



## pollomisionero (Sep 28, 2008)

La verdad que no se nada de parabólicos, yo escucho a los pájaros, pero nunca se me ocurrió grabarlos................hay c.ds de efectos especiales en el cual traen sonidos, y seguro que ya vienen con sonidos de pájaros.........


----------



## Randy (Sep 28, 2008)

segun yo, la mayor dificultad es la posiosion de los micros, ya que debe ser en el el punto en el cual se refleja todo lo que "capta" el paraboloide

estuve buscando mucho tiempo un cto como este ....

en tu primer mensaje dices que quieres un amplificador...

que potencia requieres?

solo se me ocurre que el amplificador debe llevar  un buen preamplificador para que suene bien.

Honestamente no entendi bien que es lo que quieres,

pero el cto que muestras para muy conviencente, y la web se ve confiable a mi juicio

lo unico que me intriga un poco es el capacitor de realimentacion del los operacionales... 

estarian funcionando como integradores... y eso no se en que afecte al sonido.

habra que esperara mas opiniones

saludos


----------

